
Ask HN: How come it is almost impossible to pirate Putin Interviews? - diegoperini
All mainstream search engines show either click baits or fake results for the series. Living in a third world country, pirating is my only option and apparently, that is not an easy one like it used to be before. I can normally pirate a Netflix series the day it runs. Is this some kind of huge censorship or am I being paranoid?<p>Edit: Mods, please fix my grammar if it is wrong.
======
telebone_man
Are efforts to illegally download a TV series being censored?

